# Could we have an easier way of finding out who quotes us, please?



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember making a similar thread before, asking how to find when someone quotes you, and it was suggested to me to search my username and I will find them. Which is fair enough, I've been doing this for the past number of months I've posted, but now that these changes have been made to the board, it doesn't seem as easy to find quoted posts, because the way things work are different now 

I want to suggest that maybe we should have an easy and quick way of knowing when and who quotes us and where. For example, it would be good for an individual user to have somewhere like a box or message area where you are notified of someone quoting you, and then are able to simply quick it and read that person's reply . Are you understanding me here? Sorry if I didn't explain that well, but I hope you get what I'm not about. If enough people agree to this, I will bring it up with Niko, if he hasn't already seen this thread.

OK, let me clarify a little. What I meant to say is, we need a widget that shows on the side or something, that alerts you of when you get quoted. For example:





Do you get me now? I hope I get a few more replies for this


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 10, 2010)

OK then


----------



## ixoyegodisgood (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree.  I would like the search feature to do that again. THat is the only way I would go back to a thread especially if it got too long.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm surprised this isn't getting more replies. Oh well, since I know they're still making changes, maybe I should just wait?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 11, 2010)

I believe the update they did accomplished this but I'm not sure


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 14, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> I believe the update they did accomplished this but I'm not sure


 
It's not been happening for me so far


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 15, 2010)

bumping to show updates in OP


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 15, 2010)

I will see what I can do CCBB. It is not that difficult to implement but it will have a huge impact on performance for sure, since the query needs to scan through 7M+ posts to see where you were quoted.

Now the existing functionality (with the notices and the @ mentions) is available already in your profile. I will check however if our search engine will be able to sort this thing out.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 15, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> It's not been happening for me so far


 
CherryCherryBoomBoom, what I have been doing when I quote someone is also mention them like I have done you in this post so you can get a notification that brings you right to this post. 

I am afraid if y'all keep asking Nikos to add the sun, the moon, the mountains and the oceans, performance will suck...as he implies in his post. What's more, I hate it when the forum is down, so can we work with this for now? Pretty please folks?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 15, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I will see what I can do CCBB. It is not that difficult to implement but it will have a huge impact on performance for sure, since the query needs to scan through 7M+ posts to see where you were quoted.
> 
> Now the existing functionality (with the notices and the @ mentions) is available already in your profile. I will check however if our search engine will be able to sort this thing out.


 
OK, I understand now. Thanks a lot for the reply . Also, I like some of the changes so far, keep up the good work


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 15, 2010)

Nonie said:


> CherryCherryBoomBoom, what I have been doing when I quote someone is also mention them like I have done you in this post so you can get a notification that brings you right to this post.
> 
> I am afraid if y'all keep asking Nikos to add the sun, the moon, the mountains and the oceans, performance will suck...as he implies in his post. What's more, I hate it when the forum is down, so can we work with this for now? Pretty please folks?


 
Nonie
OK then, I'll be patient for the changes. Thanks for the reply. I didn't get what that mention thing was about, but I'll try it now


----------

